# The Ultimate Quarter Horse



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

My show gelding was my ultimate quarter horse.

Red roan about 15.3 hands and his weight was about 1100 pounds.

You could profile him and see 1/3 head and necK.....1/3 middle and 1/3 hip and butt.

His butt was always a little high.

He had huge inside and outside gaskin.

He always did well in halter however, western pleasure was claim to fame.

The only common fault I was told by judges was he was a little long from his eye to his nostril.

We fixed that with a custom show halter.

I hope I can raise another Sunny.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

The foundation, ranch type. Extremely sound, quick and powerful, but you could ride all day, cowy, bold, fast when you need it but settles down to a long day of w/t checking cows. Great temperment, fantastic work ethic.

To me a quarter horse was the ultimate working ranch horse that made settling and ranching the west possible.

I think its a shame that the breed has gone from that to one where you can find your next jumping/dressage/hunter/eventer/halter/reining/cow/trail/kids pony, from pony size to 18hh, heavily muscled and extremely stocky build to super light and narrow, roman nose and coarse face to dainty arab type, solid bone to "tooth pick" legs.

When does a breed stop being a breed?


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

BlueSpark said:


> The foundation, ranch type. Extremely sound, quick and powerful, but you could ride all day, cowy, bold, fast when you need it but settles down to a long day of w/t checking cows. Great temperment, fantastic work ethic.
> 
> To me a quarter horse was the ultimate working ranch horse that made settling and ranching the west possible.
> 
> ...


18 hands???


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

I saw an 18 hand qh the other day. HUGE. And my qh can fit under his legs... Because he's 13.5
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

katbalu said:


> I saw an 18 hand qh the other day. HUGE. And my qh can fit under his legs... Because he's 13.5
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wow....any chance of getting a picture???

I would love to see it.


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Of my 13.5, or the 18 hand?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Or my 13.5 under the 18, LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

katbalu said:


> Or my 13.5 under the 18, LOL
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The 18 HH horse was my interest but, your horse under it would be a bonus.


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

If I get back out there I certainly will. It was a beautiful champagne. A barrel racer no less! And for sale for 15,000
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I think the differance in the lines of the QH is what makes the breed what it is. I like the fack that I can have a QH and show AQHA and get a horse who can do what ever I want. I prefer reining and reined cow horse but there are people who love QH and love using them as H/J or Dressage or what have you. The deversity of the breed it what makes then different them most other breeds out there.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

BlueSpark said:


> The foundation, ranch type. Extremely sound, quick and powerful, but you could ride all day, cowy, bold, fast when you need it but settles down to a long day of w/t checking cows. Great temperment, fantastic work ethic.
> 
> To me a quarter horse was the ultimate working ranch horse that made settling and ranching the west possible.
> 
> ...


BlueSpark, you pretty much took the words out of my mouth. I like my QH's old school, brains, bone, athleticism and longevity. I much prefer the looks of horses in my grandfather's QH Journals from the 50s than most that are in there today. They make great jacks of all trades. I like them with a good reining & cowhorse foundation and then you can just keep adding to their repertoire.


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

BlueSpark said:


> I think its a shame that the breed has gone from that to one where you can find your next jumping/dressage/hunter/eventer/halter/reining/cow/trail/kids pony, from pony size to 18hh, heavily muscled and extremely stocky build to super light and narrow, roman nose and coarse face to dainty arab type, solid bone to "tooth pick" legs.
> 
> When does a breed stop being a breed?



I think it's both good and bad that the breed has so much diversity. On the one hand, no matter what you want to do there's a QH out there to suit your needs. It's probably the main reason the Quarter Horse is the most popular/common breed in the US (I think maybe even the world but I can't remember if that's right or not). 
Conversely, it can be frustrating that you almost have to find a horse bred to specialize in your chosen discipline to be competitive at the high levels. True all around Quarter horses that could compete and win in everything from halter to reining to hunter under saddle are nearly impossible to find. 


I personally like having options within a breed. I love my current cow type quarter horse. She's close to the ground and has a good head on her shoulders and is perfect for my western aspirations, but down the road I'd also like to get a bigger hunter type that's better to suited to my hunter and low level dressage inclinations. It's like having two sides to the same coin... or perhaps in the case of the American Quarter horse, six sides of the same dice? :lol:


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Ink said:


> I think it's both good and bad that the breed has so much diversity. On the one hand, no matter what you want to do there's a QH out there to suit your needs. It's probably the main reason the Quarter Horse is the most popular/common breed in the US (I think maybe even the world but I can't remember if that's right or not).
> Conversely, it can be frustrating that you almost have to find a horse bred to specialize in your chosen discipline to be competitive at the high levels. True all around Quarter horses that could compete and win in everything from halter to reining to hunter under saddle are nearly impossible to find.
> 
> 
> I personally like having options within a breed. I love my current cow type quarter horse. She's close to the ground and has a good head on her shoulders and is perfect for my western aspirations, but down the road I'd also like to get a bigger hunter type that's better to suited to my hunter and low level dressage inclinations. It's like having two sides to the same coin... or perhaps in the case of the American Quarter horse, six sides of the same dice? :lol:


A great all around QH is not hard to find.

They are just not a dime a dozen.


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

You show me one that does barrels, reining AND hunter under saddle Ripper and I'll believe you. 

Sure there are plenty that can do WP and HUS (and all the related eq classes) but it's incredibly difficult to take the cowy reining and cutting types and be competitive with a 16-17 horse that was bred for hunter classes. Finding a horse that can literally do EVERYTHING and do it well is tough to find.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Ripper said:


> A great all around QH is not hard to find.
> 
> They are just not a dime a dozen.


 
Problem is when you have horses who produce those type of horses very few people want to use them as breeding horses. They say they want them but they will not look at a horse like that.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Ink said:


> You show me one that does barrels, reining AND hunter under saddle Ripper and I'll believe you.
> 
> Sure there are plenty that can do WP and HUS (and all the related eq classes) but it's incredibly difficult to take the cowy reining and cutting types and be competitive with a 16-17 horse that was bred for hunter classes. Finding a horse that can literally do EVERYTHING and do it well is tough to find.


 
My stallion has done well in all these events. I have used him as a rope horse NRHA green/Rookie reining horse he also does well at HUS shows. He has get who have high points in everything from Halter to HUS and WP and reining yet no one wants to breed to a stallion like that. They want one who has produced WSQ in one event and the one they are interested in. Instead of one who will put you in the top 5 or so in multiple events. The day of the Supper horse who is truly versital is long gone.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Ink said:


> You show me one that does barrels, reining AND hunter under saddle Ripper and I'll believe you.
> 
> Sure there are plenty that can do WP and HUS (and all the related eq classes) but it's incredibly difficult to take the cowy reining and cutting types and be competitive with a 16-17 horse that was bred for hunter classes. Finding a horse that can literally do EVERYTHING and do it well is tough to find.


9905 Amateur Versatility – Overall | PleasureHorse.com

Here is a whole arena full of them.


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

That's a shame nrhareiner. I know several amateur riders like myself dabble in a bit of everything, it's too bad folks aren't breeding more all around horses. It'd sure be nice to have one that could do it all. Not that I don't toss an english saddle on my 14 hand cow bred horse every now and then, I'm just not delusional about our chances of placing at a breed show :lol:


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Ripper said:


> 9905 Amateur Versatility – Overall | PleasureHorse.com
> 
> Here is a whole arena full of them.



Pfft! Those horses are pole bending, I clearly said barrels :lol:

Just kidding! That's pretty cool.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

One of the problems is their are to many standing stallions. (IMO)

Seems like most people feel they need a stud horse.

And AI has made it worse.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

My stallion was bred in Tn. Got him when I lived down there. I have a very nice 16hh mare by him. Just sitting here in my pasture. Just do not have the time to work her like she needs. She would make a nice all around horse like her brother but since most of what I do is NRHA Open Level reining she just sits out there. I will not just give her away either so at some point I will finish her out or just breed her and prove her out through her foals.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I like a big ne. Not excessively huge, but probably around 16hh would make me happy. Stocky but not a tank or bulldog. With a big ol' hip. One who has a work ethic and desire to please just like they used to. LOTS of speed, lots of turn, LOTS of cow. Turnaround, "whoa", and eye appeal.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

SorrelHorse said:


> I like a big ne. Not excessively huge, but probably around 16hh would make me happy. Stocky but not a tank or bulldog. With a big ol' hip. One who has a work ethic and desire to please just like they used to. LOTS of speed, lots of turn, LOTS of cow. Turnaround, "whoa", and eye appeal.


Yep....a hip like a "wash women".......:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Ripper said:


> One of the problems is their are to many standing stallions. (IMO)
> 
> Seems like most people feel they need a stud horse.
> 
> And AI has made it worse.


 
While I do agree with this to a point. The problem is that the ones who stay stallions vs the ones who get gelded will add to more limited choices. There are very few stallions bred like Te. His sire is a ROM reining and working cow horse sire and his dam has produced WSQ in Halter and HUS. Every horse on his pedigree are proven performers/producers at a very high level. Getting good mares with even better owners to use him is hard b/c they all want the flavor of the month.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

nrhareiner said:


> While I do agree with this to a point. The problem is that the ones who stay stallions vs the ones who get gelded will add to more limited choices. There are very few stallions bred like Te. His sire is a ROM reining and working cow horse sire and his dam has produced WSQ in Halter and HUS. Every horse on his pedigree are proven performers/producers at a very high level. Getting good mares with even better owners to use him is hard b/c they all want the flavor of the month.


I never paid to breed my mares.

My mares were well bred, well cared for and the babies were fit and ready to go win.

If you can make a deal like this with someone and get a few babies out there and in time riding.....they will come.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Ripper said:


> I never paid to breed my mares.
> 
> My mares were well bred, well cared for and the babies were fit and ready to go win.
> 
> If you can make a deal like this with someone and get a few babies out there and in time riding.....they will come.


He is 22. I am not going to bother with it. He has get out there winning but it makes little differance. His lines are older being a g-son of Eternal Sun Bars Mr Diamond Dude and Skipalindas Te, Te N Te bottom side. Just not what is in right now.

I have never paid a full stud fee either. Not a big deal. Just b/c you give someone a free breeding does not mean they will show the resulting foals.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

nrhareiner said:


> He is 22. I am not going to bother with it. He has get out there winning but it makes little differance. His lines are older being a g-son of Eternal Sun Bars Mr Diamond Dude and Skipalindas Te, Te N Te bottom side. Just not what is in right now.
> 
> I have never paid a full stud fee either. Not a big deal. Just b/c you give someone a free breeding does not mean they will show the resulting foals.


Eternal Sun stood about one hour from me.

Great horse.

I learned one one my most valuable lessons from Harold.

BTW, Harold want me to put my stud horse in a safe field with some of his mares to breed and teach him a lesson.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Mares are great educators. I know Te learned a lot from Popi. 

Te is double bred Eternal Sun.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

nrhareiner said:


> Mares are great educators. I know Te learned a lot from Popi.
> 
> Te is double bred Eternal Sun.


I should have truned him out.

I know that now.


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Anyone ever heard of the saying, 'Speed of a dragster, hips of a washer-woman, and the face of an angel'? Sums it up perfectly for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Ripper said:


> I should have truned him out.
> 
> I know that now.


Live and learn. At that point I had been training competive feild dogs and hunting dogs for years. My first hunting dog I trained I was still in high school. I just used a lot of the same principles. Still do.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Ink said:


> You show me one that does barrels, reining AND hunter under saddle Ripper and I'll believe you.
> 
> Sure there are plenty that can do WP and HUS (and all the related eq classes) but it's incredibly difficult to take the cowy reining and cutting types and be competitive with a 16-17 horse that was bred for hunter classes. Finding a horse that can literally do EVERYTHING and do it well is tough to find.


THANK YOU. DH and I spent some time (about 10years ago) with the US Cavalry Association. We got to use their resources for history research and discovered that *the US Cavalry tried every way possible to breed and produce super-horses,* ones that could go all day, jump deep ditches and high/wide obstacles, turn on a dime, drive with cannons and cassons (and other things), run like a racehorse--you name it, they tried to breed ONE horse to do it all.
It didn't happen.
They _did_ teach horses to wear gas masks in WWI.
By the 1930's the US Cavalry was specializing in show horses and eventers. When WWII came around, machinery replaced the horse, although mules were common in the Viet Nam war to pack into and out of mountaineous areas.
I am happy that the QH Registry is diverse. They do not limit the gene pool, and most of their horses tend to be healthy.


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

Personally I think that the QH breed is going down the gutter. I went to the QH congress in the fall and saw horses I would have been able to blow over with a sneeze and horses that resembled cattle. Everyone has their own preference, but to me a QH should be around 15 hands, 1000-1300 pounds and be able to anything you ask it to do, given the proper training that is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

nrhareiner said:


> My stallion has done well in all these events. I have used him as a rope horse NRHA green/Rookie reining horse he also does well at HUS shows. He has get who have high points in everything from Halter to HUS and WP and reining yet no one wants to breed to a stallion like that. They want one who has produced WSQ in one event and the one they are interested in. Instead of one who will put you in the top 5 or so in multiple events. The day of the Supper horse who is truly versital is long gone.


I completely agree. Performances horses have really begun to specialize, and you really can't sell any foals that aren't specifically bred for one discipline. I'd be okay with a horse that gets Top 10 western/HUS rail, wins pattern classes, can go over fences, and nab an All-Around title instead. That to me sounds like a stellar horse; it's what I'll be pushing Lily to do hopefully  

16hh, stout, short back, flat knees, and versatile is what I would want in my quarter/paint. I want to do it all and look good doing it!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Monty77 said:


> Personally I think that the QH breed is going down the gutter. I went to the QH congress in the fall and saw horses I would have been able to blow over with a sneeze and horses that resembled cattle. Everyone has their own preference, but to me a QH should be around 15 hands, 1000-1300 pounds and be able to anything you ask it to do, given the proper training that is.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Depends on what event you watched. Take a good look at the reining reined cow horse cutting horses rope horses and such. They are all very good examples of what the original QH was. However those horses would have a hard time doing any of the english events and most likely even WP as their movement does not go that way.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> They do not limit the gene pool, and most of their horses tend to be healthy


maybe its just the incredible amount of qh in north america, but my vet and farrier have both made comments about issues within the breed. I hear of more cases of navicular, genetic disorders, bone density issues, etc, with qh than anything else.

I guess I just have it in my head that you buy a breed suited to your disapline, warmblood for dressage, arab for endurance, etc, instead of breeding(with the introduction of some outside breeds, thoroughbred for example) a specific breed until it has individuals that do everything.

and the quiet temperment and trainability of the breed was legendary. now "hot" strains are as spooky and volitile as any of the worst thorougbred or arabs.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I like Quarter horses with a broad chest, a relatively large and round hind end and sturdy legs. As for personality I like the sensible, smart and hardworking types.

I was talking to my mom yesterday how I think Kitty may be confused what breed she is. When I let her loose in the arena she was running around like a spazz with her tail straight up and her head in the air. When I got on she was spooking at the noise her tail made when it hit the wall. I don't know what got into her. But I think she may be having an identity crisis with all of the Arabians she's been seeing lately. :lol: I think I want a refund..


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

If you want to talk about the stupid breeding that puts a bulldog QH on a platform with too little feet, and the rear end that resembles an 1880's era women's bustle, and obvious genetic manipulation that creates looks but not performance, I HEARTILY AGREE!!!
Show me a horse breed or dog breed that isn't in the process of being ruined, and I'll send you an Indian head nickel!!!!!!!!!!!!!
There are STILL lots of average QH's out there, that serve long, healthy lives. When you consider who messed up TB's are, they ARE a healthier breed.


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

When i think of how a QH should be built i go back and look at King P234. He could race, rope, and work cattle. That is a all around horse.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't think a lot of people who don't train for specific disciplines understand the difference in movements of these horses. While the QH IS highly versatile, I wouldn't take my cutting horse and ask it to excel at barrel racing. A cutting horse moves differently than a barrel horse. When looking for a barrel horse, I would never say: That reining horse can spin on a dime and slide to a stop! It would be AWESOME at barrel racing! Most likely not gonna be the case. 

In a QH I like temperament overall more than anything. I like the quiet kindness and willingness to learn and to bond with their rider. I like a QH with a wide chest and a big butt without looking like a steroid attack. I like kind eyes and a pretty head. But more than anything, I like a QH that stands up to the reputation of being quiet and athletic all at once. =)


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

nrhareiner said:


> Live and learn. At that point I had been training competive feild dogs and hunting dogs for years. My first hunting dog I trained I was still in high school. I just used a lot of the same principles. Still do.


Interesting.

We just got Treeing Walker **** Hounds.

Hubby got them to hunt bear.

One is good enough to show and is good in competition. 

Look at the head on my boy.


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

cowboy bowhunter said:


> When i think of how a QH should be built i go back and look at King P234. He could race, rope, and work cattle. That is a all around horse.


 
I agree! I just got my new gelding about 2 weeks ago, and he is similar in looks with king (I think anyways) I love the build of that stallion, need more of that build around!


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Corporal said:


> If you want to talk about the stupid breeding that puts a bulldog QH on a platform with too little feet, and the rear end that resembles an 1880's era women's bustle, and obvious genetic manipulation that creates looks but not performance, I HEARTILY AGREE!!!
> Show me a horse breed or dog breed that isn't in the process of being ruined, and I'll send you an Indian head nickel!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> There are STILL lots of average QH's out there, that serve long, healthy lives. When you consider who messed up TB's are, they ARE a healthier breed.


Then you advocate striving to be average?????


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

I like small, compact horses, similar to the horses used for cutting. I love 'em catty and smart. 
Ruester and Heidi, two of my horses are prime examples at that. Not only are they good at cutting, they are great all around horses. Also, they are quick learning. Plus, I am a pretty small person. I can climb onto a 16hh horse, but it is so much easier to get on a small 14hh horse. xD
So to me, these are the ultimate QH horses.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

ThirteenAcres said:


> I don't think a lot of people who don't train for specific disciplines understand the difference in movements of these horses. While the QH IS highly versatile, I wouldn't take my cutting horse and ask it to excel at barrel racing. A cutting horse moves differently than a barrel horse. When looking for a barrel horse, I would never say: That reining horse can spin on a dime and slide to a stop! It would be AWESOME at barrel racing! Most likely not gonna be the case.
> 
> In a QH I like temperament overall more than anything. I like the quiet kindness and willingness to learn and to bond with their rider. I like a QH with a wide chest and a big butt without looking like a steroid attack. I like kind eyes and a pretty head. But more than anything, I like a QH that stands up to the reputation of being quiet and athletic all at once. =)


Actually reining and cutting bred horses make GREAT barrel speed event horses. They hare handing rate well hunt the barrels well easy to train and very athletic. I know a lot of people who are very competive barrel racers who actually look for wash out reiners and turn them into barrel horses. My Doc O'Lena stallion was crossed on several barrel mares when I had him. There is very little differance in the movement between horses in these disciplines. Now if you are talking WP or HUS then yes there is a difference in movement.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

nrhareiner said:


> Actually reining and cutting bred horses make GREAT barrel speed event horses. They hare handing rate well hunt the barrels well easy to train and very athletic. I know a lot of people who are very competive barrel racers who actually look for wash out reiners and turn them into barrel horses. My Doc O'Lena stallion was crossed on several barrel mares when I had him. There is very little differance in the movement between horses in these disciplines. Now if you are talking WP or HUS then yes there is a difference in movement.


Reining or cutting BRED to me is different than a trained reining or cutting horse. I meant that I wouldn't pull a shown reining or cutting horse off the markert and try and switch it to a barrel horse.

I have only personally ran the barrels on two ex-cutters. My problem with them was that they tended to "cut" the barrel and were kind of choppy, for lack of better terms. One of them was a retired cutter who we hauled to playdays simply because he was dead broke and fun to play around on. He had several months of basic training on the barrels and poles, but just never made a real competitor so we just liked to run him in exhibitions to keep him tuned up for the younger kids to use him. He wasn't awful, but he wasn't great either.

The other, admittedly, didn't have much training at all, but had the same problems. He just didn't have that smooth approach or turn on the barrels. It was also, here is my stupid word again, choppy?

Not saying they can't be awesome barrel horses, but if /I/ were looking for a horse to train on barrels a reining or cutting horse wouldn't be my first pick as far as potential goes. If I wanted a penning or sorting horse, I'd look there. But that's just /me/.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Ripper said:


> Then you advocate striving to be average?????


Not all horse people "strive" for the same things in a horse or what that horse will be or achieve.

And there are different opinions on what excellence is in a horse just the same as what is "average".


----------



## HorseCrazyGirlForever (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you so much for posting! I was about to post this! Please post pics of your horse under the other one katbalu! LOL!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

For me the ultimate Quarter horse is a horse born with cow instincts, good minds, loyalty and confidence in it's rider, and a will to please. Anything else is just a bonus.

You can nitpick at a horse until you're blue in the face, but I can just about guarentee you that a QH with a big heart is going to go a lot further in anything that a 'perfect' horse who's brain dead. Just take a look at the TB Seabiscut to understand what I mean. 

That doesn't mean that you shouldn't look to better a breed- since I know that certain people are going to try and nab me for this  - but it does mean that you have to breed PERSONALITY just as much as you do conformation, color, or adaptability. Otherwise, you have nothing but a perfectly made sculpture with no life to it.

I mean...honestly. Which would you pick of two thing? A perfectly symetrical diagram of triangles or a slightly ill-porportioned George Stubbs painting of a horse with emotion to spare to share with the world around you?

Our mare Delriah wasn't all that famous. She collected a few titles as a reining and cutting horse as a young one though, and competed into her teens. She died last month at the age of _fifty_ years old. And you know what? She had a mile-long back, weak gaskins, pigeon toes, and a big old clunky head- but she was a favorite everywhere she went, and she loved her job!

I do tend to like the smaller quarter horses myself though...hehehe


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

I actually have a wide range of what I like in QHs lol. Having two myself they're two radically differently built horses, but I can find things I like in each about each one.

Like BlueSpark though I would have to say my ultimate QH is the good old foundation type. When someone says 'Quarter Horse' I think of foundation type - not my own two. I see a stocky well-built horse that you're not afraid to rope a calf off of, go check the fences with, & just make handle a lot of the ranch work. This is a personal opinion - but I think it's a bit ridiculous how "specialized" every QH has gotten. How you wouldn't look at a pleasure QH & think, I'm gonna barrel race that... Part of the QH I love is the fact they were so versatile you should be able to do both. They might not win the class but they'll put their 110% into trying.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Endiku said:


> For me the ultimate Quarter horse is a horse born with cow instincts, good minds, loyalty and confidence in it's rider, and a will to please. Anything else is just a bonus.
> 
> You can nitpick at a horse until you're blue in the face, but I can just about guarentee you that a QH with a big heart is going to go a lot further in anything that a 'perfect' horse who's brain dead. Just take a look at the TB Seabiscut to understand what I mean.
> 
> ...


 
At the end of the day a horse needs to have it all. Breeding, conformation and the ability to work. For the most part there are QH who have these things and just like any other breeds yet there are those who do not. It comes down to who is doing the breeding and how good they are at it.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I am very torn on what is best to breed for. I appreciate well papered horses and own a couple who I would not consider breeding to anything but a stud that is as equally well papered. However, I think it is also unfair to breed simply for the sake of breeding papered horses. 

I have seen some really poorly built papered horses and I've seen some gorgeous grade horses with an amazing mind. And vice versa. 

Do I think you shouldn't breed simply because your horse isn't papered and there are already a bunch of grade horses that new a home? No. There are just as many homeless papers horses. If I am looking to buy a horse with certain attributes, I will never discount a grade horse with all those qualities simply because it isn't papered up. 

Do I believ in carelessly breeding any horses, papered or not? Of course not! But people's ideas of what is perfect and right arent universal for ALL horse people.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

nrhareiner said:


> At the end of the day a horse needs to have it all. Breeding, conformation and the ability to work. For the most part there are QH who have these things and just like any other breeds yet there are those who do not. It comes down to who is doing the breeding and how good they are at it.


Sorry, I didn't mean necessarily breeding for personality. I know that you can't breed for personality per-say because every animal is unique. Thats what makes them fun. But you can choose parents with good minds less 'dominant' characters, and I've found that the get tend to have atleast part of their parent's personality which can be crafted and molded into a good horse. An example of a good horse with a bad personality would be Man O' War, who was famous for his hard to handle personality which happened to pass on to many of his offspring. He was a fantastic horse, no doubt- but he just lacked in that department, and so did his babies. All I was really stating is that I would pick a commonly bred, sharp-minded QH over a bred-up-the-wazoo 'hot' or 'dominant' one. 

Ofcourse, a lot of that hot personality in the performance horses does have a LOT to do with the way they're trained...different story all together.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm just a little bit late to the party, but the ultimate QH in my mind would be one that is short, stocky, quick, fast, smart, willing, calm, etc. Personally, when I think of "ideal" quarter horses, my mind automatically goes to horses that have performance lines; reining, cutting, ranch work, barrels, etc. They should have a healthy dose of cow savvy and the physical ability to back it up.

Those are the types of horses that can literally do anything given they get proper training; they can put in a full and successful day of ranch work, go win the team roping that night, pack your kids around the next day, and carry themselves in a flat, relaxed, and controlled manner at each gait to the point that they can walk in the ring and clean up every class at your local show. No heads jacked up in the air and prancing sideways, no noses dragging the dirt with 2 inch strides, just good horses that will always be willing and able give you 150% no matter what you ask them to do.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Endiku said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean necessarily breeding for personality. I know that you can't breed for personality per-say because every animal is unique. Thats what makes them fun. But you can choose parents with good minds less 'dominant' characters, and I've found that the get tend to have atleast part of their parent's personality which can be crafted and molded into a good horse. An example of a good horse with a bad personality would be Man O' War, who was famous for his hard to handle personality which happened to pass on to many of his offspring. He was a fantastic horse, no doubt- but he just lacked in that department, and so did his babies. All I was really stating is that I would pick a commonly bred, sharp-minded QH over a bred-up-the-wazoo 'hot' or 'dominant' one.
> 
> Ofcourse, a lot of that hot personality in the performance horses does have a LOT to do with the way they're trained...different story all together.


 
You are confusing personality with disposition. Man O War had a bad disposition. However he could have had a great personality. All my horses, well with one exception sire and dauther, have different dispositions but they all have very similar personalities as I have had them for so lone.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Ripper said:


> 9905 Amateur Versatility – Overall | PleasureHorse.com
> 
> Here is a whole arena full of them.


Well... not all


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm like MHF and Smrobs., actually exactly what Smrobs said...I like a foundation bred, short, stocky, baby doll head, smart, willing, and a true all around horse..To me, an all around horse is a horse that can do many thing and be GOOD at all of the different things. Not just a horse that is "okay" or mediocre at the different events.. 



Ripper said:


> 9905 Amateur Versatility – Overall | PleasureHorse.com
> 
> Here is a whole arena full of them.


The pleasure events at that show are well done, but absolutely ANY horse can trot/slow lope a speed event. That doesn't mean the horse is going to be good at it and just because a horse can lope the barrels does NOT mean it's a barrel horse. Perfect example is the horse in the above picture.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

DR, I'm glad I'm not the only one that thought of that. A pleasure horse running slow times on a barrel pattern competing against other pleasure horses running slow times on barrel patterns does not a barrel horse make. If they could commonly step out and be competitive at your average rodeo, then I might change my tune.

Heck, I could take my 'stang out tomorrow and run a barrel pattern on him, knowing him, he'd make it look a lot better than some of the barrel racer's I've seen, but he still wouldn't be _good_ at it because he's slow as cold molasses.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

My ultimate quarter horse is one that has good, strong, straight legs, good feet, is compact (back not too long) and is level across the back. I am seeing a lot of very downhill horses being bred and it is not something I like at all. My mare is slightly downhill which I can cope with but not when the difference between rump and wither height is several inches. I guess this is because I ride english and do dressage with my quarter horse. I love the trainable nature and their versatility. I can take my mare out trail riding one day and then do a dressage comp the next, so much fun  I also like a nice head, not the huge blocky ones.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

The Arabian breeders are now transforming the breed into something like the QH. Different types for each discipline.
The racing Arab stock looks nothing like the halter types.
Those bred for park look nothing like the Wp or HUS prospects.
Gone are the days in both breeds when a Champion halter horse was also a champion under saddle. This has both positive and negatives for each breed IMO.
I also own QH's I want one that is about 14,2 to 15.2 HH. Stout good feet and agile. With lots of foundation breeding in him. Shalom


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I still think of Quarter horses as primarily ranch horses.
This is my ultimate Quarter horse -


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

smrobs said:


> DR, I'm glad I'm not the only one that thought of that. A pleasure horse running slow times on a barrel pattern competing against other pleasure horses running slow times on barrel patterns does not a barrel horse make. If they could commonly step out and be competitive at your average rodeo, then I might change my tune.
> 
> .


I sometimes wonder if I am the only one that finds the slow moving QHs an oxymoron? Didn't the breed get its name because it could run such fast quarter miles?

I think my ideal quarter horse would be a bright red chestnut, shortish (around 15 hands), stocky and well muscled but not overly bulky, good clean legs that are sturdy enough to carry the weight, cow sense with good fast bursts of speed when needed, but calm and easy to bring back down, etc.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Something like this, his ad title sums it up pretty well for me


----------



## GoAppendix (Mar 22, 2012)

I love the specialized horses. But then again, I also like competition. Any horse can be mediocre at a range of things.

Before anyone start lamenting the downfall of the breed, the dime a dozen stocky quarter horse numbers are alive and well. The show horses account for a small percent of the association.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

GoAppendix said:


> I love the specialized horses. But then again, I also like competition. Any horse can be mediocre at a range of things.
> 
> Before anyone start lamenting the downfall of the breed, the dime a dozen stocky quarter horse numbers are alive and well. The show horses account for a small percent of the association.


Very true.

That is why they cost the big money.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

You know it's bad when you read Poco Dell's breeding fee like you would gas prices..Holy crap! Look how cheap that is! Remember those days..

I have to say..(to me) my Hickory is a pretty darn good example of what I look for in a Quarter Horse, he could have better hocks conformation wise..but everything else is on point..I couldn't ask for a better "all around" horse..Even though Western Pleasure is not his thing..


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

DrumRunner said:


> You know it's bad when you read Poco Dell's breeding fee like you would gas prices..Holy crap! Look how cheap that is! Remember those days..
> 
> I have to say..(to me) my Hickory is a pretty darn good example of what I look for in a Quarter Horse, he could have better hocks conformation wise..but everything else is on point..I couldn't ask for a better "all around" horse..Even though Western Pleasure is not his thing..


Good looking boy.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Ripper said:


> Good looking boy.


Thank you, he's definitely a character..


----------



## JustAwesome (Jun 22, 2011)

I think QH and i think pencil neck, good legs, balanced, pretty little head and a TANK!

Then i also love the cutting bred type.. short, stocky and correct.

I think i like most types.. but love MUSCLE and a lot of it.. but not to the point they are unrideable.

I like this boy
http://www.australianwesternhorseshowcase.com.au/Features/stallions/qh/dmbplatinum/2.jpg

and this one
http://www.rafterbsqh.com/sires/YellaFella.jpg

Both N/N

I am more into my paint horses though! LOL


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

JustAwesome said:


> Then i also love the cutting bred type.. short, stocky and correct.


That is exactly my gelding above.. He's right at 14.1 hands and a little tank..He's 22 now, he was 21 in the pictures I posted.
Here's his pedigree..I wish he was a mare..
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/papa+hickory+doc


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I believe the sorrel horse on anything to do with AQHA is what was supposed to be the "perfect Quarter Horse"
I read that bit of information somewhere.










I just have to share my mares similarity to that horse...










Dont mind her fatness... but she even has the back socks.











Now, as for disposition wise:
A horse that can:
Be loaded into the trailer at 6am
trailered on the gravel roads to a pasture round-up,
Tackle deep coulees and rocky hills with ease
Kick it into high gear over the rough terrain to cut off some cows
Sort cows from calves in the branding pen
Drag calves all day
Come home
And still have plenty of gas left to clock a smokin hot time on barrels
and then do it all again the next day.

That's what I like, anyway.


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

QHriderKE said:


> I believe the sorrel horse on anything to do with AQHA is what was supposed to be the "perfect Quarter Horse"
> I read that bit of information somewhere.
> 
> 
> ...


 
That is a good looking mare for sure!


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

The girl gets any bigger of a forearm and she's gonna be whoopin' on some studs! Haha. 
I love her. Great looking mare and I bet she's got a pretty pedigree to back up those pretty looks.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

i knew a 18hh QH that was only 3 he got put down.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks guys  She's my little 15.2hh powerhouse! I want to see how fit I can get her this summer, the past year I havent used her much... too many greenies to ride!

She's a winning team roping (heading) rodeo horse, fastest time I got with her was a high six/low seven. I've barrel raced with her in a rodeo or two and placed, and she gets used as a ranch horse too.

I know a lot of people are dead-set against breeding Impressive bred horses, but I think I really want to breed this mare, or her older half sister. 

Docs Queen Cutter Quarter Horse


I saw a Dry Docs Cutter yearling gelding at a sale last fall, he had a bigger hip than most of the 2 year olds selling that day.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I actually like Impressive horses if they aren't built like halter horses. We had a son of Impressive Dandy (by Impressive) and he was a heck of a ranch and roping horse. Unfortunately, he did develop navicular at a young age, but it was caused by a terrible farrier that kept him trimmed all wrong for several years.

Dandy Flash Dancer Quarter Horse


----------

